# It’s all about nomenclature (attempted satire, just for lightness sake).



## gpax (Nov 30, 2013)

Things got a bit heavy for me in another thread, so I hope I'm permitted a stab at humor for a bit of a change. 

I recently joined V.I. Control, and so have had to adjust to the following modes of language and meaning around here. I think I finally got it down: 

When someone says SF, they are not actually referring to San Francisco or the SF Bay Area where I live. 

OT no longer means that a discussion has wandered away from its original topic, even though that seems to happen a lot in these forums.

When talking about BS, one does not mean that which English-speakers regard as bunk or rubbish, but rather the contrary: It is faith in a product that does not yet exist. This steadfast devotion should not be confused with contemplating a mural. That is not BS, but a BM.

EW is not to be confused with “ewwww,” hence not necessarily meant as an expression of disgust - or even a synonym. This has no relation to an EWI which I sometimes breath into for my VSL.

HZ is not an ancient symbol, despite what SF claimed for a year. However, HZ does verge on being a religious cult around here. Actually, it makes me think of the film director Werner Herzog. No disrespect to that other guy.

CineSamples. Not “Sinning” Samples as I mistook this Daniel guy to say in a video. My bad. 

And then there are obvious things that have clear meaning, but which still visually trip me up in a post:

K4 or K5 - Always reminds me of my previous teaching job at a K-8. 

PT - What I’ve been looking for since quitting the K-8 FT job. 

LPX - An oversized classic vinyl disc. The actual icon, now that I think about it. 

C7 - Invokes images of leaders from developing nations at a summit (yes, I know…).

DP - After fifteen years as Domestic Partners,” finally married last month! 

SC - Not postal-speak for the U.S. state where my brother lives. 

LASS - No longer a gender-specific term. 

I meant no disrespect to any of the above, BTW, meaning, “by the way” (not Berlin, Winds, or Teldex). I also apologize for omitting anyone. All in fun. 

G


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 30, 2013)

Brilliant! Post of the year. You get a big ^5 from me

Especially loved, _CineSamples. Not “Sinning” Samples as I mistook this Daniel guy to say in a video. _ :lol:

Can we make this a sticky? :!: o-[][]-o


----------



## gpax (Nov 30, 2013)

Sure on the sticky - how do I do that? 

g


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 1, 2013)

Sticky-ed (temporarily at least).

Reason: This brilliant post might be very useful for newcomers. But actually only if the abbreviations are being explained - some of them below:

When someone says SF, they are not actually referring to San Francisco or the SF Bay Area where I live.
*SF: Spitfire*
formerly was: Sound Fonts (in the last century)

OT no longer means that a discussion has wandered away from its original topic, even though that seems to happen a lot in these forums.
*OT: Orchestral Tools*

When talking about BS, one does not mean that which English-speakers regard as bunk or rubbish, but rather the contrary: It is faith in a product that does not yet exist. This steadfast devotion should not be confused with contemplating a mural. That is not BS, but a BM.
*BS: Berlin Strings*
*BM: Spitfire British Modular series* 

EW is not to be confused with “ewwww,” hence not necessarily meant as an expression of disgust - or even a synonym. This has no relation to an EWI which I sometimes breath into for my VSL.
*EW: East West*
*VSl: Vienna Symphonic Library*

HZ is not an ancient symbol, despite what SF claimed for a year. However, HZ does verge on being a religious cult around here. Actually, it makes me think of the film director Werner Herzog. No disrespect to that other guy.
*HZ: Hans Zimmer*

CineSamples. Not “Sinning” Samples as I mistook this Daniel guy to say in a video. My bad.

K4 or K5 - Always reminds me of my previous teaching job at a K-8.
*K5: Native Instruments Kontakt 5*

PT - What I’ve been looking for since quitting the K-8 FT job.
*PT: Pro Tools*

LPX - An oversized classic vinyl disc. The actual icon, now that I think about it.
*LPX: Lexicon reverb vst*

C7 - Invokes images of leaders from developing nations at a summit (yes, I know…).
*C7: Cubase 7*

DP - After fifteen years as Domestic Partners,” finally married last month!
*DP: Digital Performer*

SC - Not postal-speak for the U.S. state where my brother lives.

LASS - No longer a gender-specific term.
*LASS: LA scoring strings*


----------



## Daryl (Dec 1, 2013)

I've always taken DP to mean something else entirely. :oops: 

D


----------



## syashdown (Dec 1, 2013)

Hannes_F @ Sun Dec 01 said:


> When someone says SF, they are not actually referring to San Francisco or the SF Bay Area where I live.
> *SF: Sound Fonts*
> ( + ... ?)



I'm pretty sure SF meant Spitfire, hence:



> "HZ is not an ancient symbol, despite what SF claimed for a year. However, HZ does verge on being a religious cult around here. Actually, it makes me think of the film director Werner Herzog. No disrespect to that other guy."


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 1, 2013)

@syashdown: yesofcourse. How could I ... corrected, thanks.

Seems I got LXP/LPX wrong as well, what would that be?


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 1, 2013)

Hannes_F @ Sun Dec 01 said:


> @syashdown: yesofcourse. How could I ... corrected, thanks.
> 
> Seems I got LXP/LPX wrong as well, what would that be?



LPX = *Logic Pro X*?


----------



## gpax (Dec 1, 2013)

Daryl @ Sun Dec 01 said:


> I've always taken DP to mean something else entirely. :oops:
> 
> D


I hesitated even including that one at all, figuring someone else would probably have their own interpretations, lol.


----------



## gpax (Dec 1, 2013)

Hannes_F @ Sun Dec 01 said:


> Sticky-ed (temporarily at least).
> 
> Reason: This brilliant post might be very useful for newcomers. But actually only if the abbreviations are being explained - some of them below:



I kind of like that it's become a bit of a riddle, although that was not my intention. 
Obviously it was not meant to be literal either, though many of these are, in fact, part of the nomenclature at present. All in fun, of course. 

G

P.S. LP/LPX = Logic Pro/X. Obviously not everyone's DAW, lol.


----------

